# Suitable site Med coast



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife and I are travelling over 3 weeks to the East coast of Spain begining of May.
Our daughter and two children 3 and 5 are hoping to meet us for a week at end May/June. Can anyone help with our requirements?
1.How far South for good warm weather for sea bathing?
2.good quality clean site with Pool and beach access.
3.Accessability to Airport (daughter will hire a car)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would consider Salou/Cumbrils area.

cabby


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

Camping Ribamar, Alcossebre, one of my top favourites, just south of Peniscola, excellent facilities, pool, etc. In natural park setting, and short ride into Town. Unspoilt area.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*see here*

see here for sea temps.

do not expect too much for May, good for surfing in wet suits.

Best temps for sea are late summer.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I will second Salou !!!

Great place for the kids, good beach, wide prom, nice shops, bars etc.
Portadventura them park, water park..
May will be quite nice as well... Been many times with our grandkids, a favourite for us.

http://www.camping-lasiesta.com/en/

Reus airport is very close people like Thomson and Ryanair fly there.
You may not need a car hire as there is a very good cheap bus service from the airport into the town.. It's not far so don't get ripped off by the taxi's. You could even drive up in you van.

We used to drive the kids down, stay in Salou for a while and then I would fly them back on a cheapie Ryanair flight, leaving the wife and camper on the site. then fly back to Spain next day..

Another option would be Santa suzanna or that area, Costa Brava. Close to Girona airport.


----------



## costawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

*Estepona*

Hi Richieboy,
If you want to travel as far south as Estepona I can recommend the following site
http://www.campinglabellavista.com/ 
It is possibly the best site on the costa. It was completely refurbished just over a year ago and boasts all the most up to date facilities. It's right on the beach and not far from Puerto de la Duquesa.
May,down here, is beautiful, possibly the best time of the year. It's not busy and normally really warm but not uncomfortable . Wherever you go I hope you enjoy it


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Richieboy excellent campsite. I use it very often and do a lot of canoeing as the beach is a few metres away. Also only 30 from Gibraltar. Highly recommended.

Enjoy your trip wherever you decide to do

Regards. Jo


----------

